# ZZ hunt



## bmoffit

Just curious if there is a way to find out how many licenses of this particular hunt were sold in the past few years. Hard to believe 50,000 licenses would have gone out. Any ideas?? I’ve always just purchased it in March but with covid i wonder if i should apply instead of waiting


----------



## Namrock

I'm pretty positive they sold out of them last year. And that was 1st time I know of them selling out before the end of the season. Last year was the 1st year that the ZZ 301 hunt started mid April instead of early May. I'd recon that extra 2 weeks to hunt on top of everyone looking for something to do outdoors during the lockdown played a big role in them selling out. I can tell you that me, my son & my nephew will be spending the $5.00 for the application to make sure we get a seat.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

They sold out, I was up to the local hardware last spring and the guy that sold me my license was telling me he had never sold so many Turkey tags. Makes me wonder how the population is going to be this year?
Flight


----------



## don

If it hadn’t been for one unexpected “hot spot” last season I would have not filled my tag for the first time since tags have been sold, and that was on the last day.
Everywhere I had found reliable in the years past was totally void of birds or signs of them.
Never captured a poult on the trailcams in all of 2020 so this year isn’t looking all that good either right now
Pre-season scouting this spring could mean the difference between a tag filled or not, things are just different here


----------



## bmoffit

Namrock said:


> I'm pretty positive they sold out of them last year. And that was 1st time I know of them selling out before the end of the season. Last year was the 1st year that the ZZ 301 hunt started mid April instead of early May. I'd recon that extra 2 weeks to hunt on top of everyone looking for something to do outdoors during the lockdown played a big role in them selling out. I can tell you that me, my son & my nephew will be spending the $5.00 for the application to make sure we get a seat.


took your advice! Got our apps in...


----------



## Mortimer

I did the ZZ hunt last year and really enjoyed it. Adding those last 2 weeks of April made me break from my usual choice of Hunt 234. Left lots of time for out of state hunts. I also sent the DNR my $5 this year to try to insure a tag.


----------



## ezcaller

Many states across the country recorded record harvest and before that some two bird areas out of state were going to one bird limits, because numbers were dwindling. It will be interesting to see what effect high harvest numbers on tom's has on the populations.


----------



## hmrx

Not sure if the survey is complete yet, it will interesting to read. Increased license sales for sure. Certainly more gobblers were shot. The real question will be whether harvesting more gobblers and more hunters in the field had an effect on nesting success. Can you over harvest gobblers to the point you negatively impact nesting will be the question to answer. For many years we have always felt that spring gobbler harvest had no effect on nesting. Times have changed. The populations are in decline in alot of states. Certainly more hunters. Decoys and pop up blinds have increased success and all turkey hunting equipment is far superior. Success rates are way above 20 years ago. As time marches on turkey hunters just get better at killing turkeys.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz

I applied for ZZ for the first time in a long time to make sure I get one.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

don said:


> If it hadn’t been for one unexpected “hot spot” last season I would have not filled my tag for the first time since tags have been sold, and that was on the last day.
> Everywhere I had found reliable in the years past was totally void of birds or signs of them.
> Never captured a poult on the trailcams in all of 2020 so this year isn’t looking all that good either right now
> Pre-season scouting this spring could mean the difference between a tag filled or not, things are just different here


Numbers of birds looked really good for my spots going into fall and early fall , observed from trail cams set up for deer and while in stand bowhunting deer in October . One property had a huge flock roosting in it mid October and what I did notice was that the bachelor groups of toms there were all quite young, looked like all beards were under 10" and no spurs over an inch on over a dozen different toms. the previous fall , 2019 there were a bunch of old toms in those groups. A different property had a bearded hen with lots of young following her, was getting pics on cell cam than got to watch them come under my treestand shortly before I shot my bow buck on October 29th. I like the way things are looking for turkey population in my area.


----------



## Gobblerman

I’m seeing a lot of turkeys on 2 properties I have permission to hunt. It’s been pretty awesome to hear gobbling in late December. Birds have been extremely vocal the this fall and early winter. Getting in the mood to start planning trips this spring. Nothing beats spring hunting. Just my opinion!


----------



## old graybeard

I've already applied. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

I think me and the wife are going with 234 this spring, I have 2 farms by the house that hold a few birds and the farm in Branch County to hunt so I think the boy will apply for the ZZ hunt. I have to hunt around his school baseball schedule and it can be tough getting him in the woods so local is better. My wife packaged up the first Turkey Tote of the year !
Flight


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut




----------



## don

My unexpected hotspot from last spring may just pay off again this year....


----------



## buckhunter14

bmoffit said:


> Just curious if there is a way to find out how many licenses of this particular hunt were sold in the past few years. Hard to believe 50,000 licenses would have gone out. Any ideas?? I’ve always just purchased it in March but with covid i wonder if i should apply instead of waiting




I started thinking about this over the weekend. The survey results are available for 2019, but no results available for 2020 at this time.


UNIT ZZ 

In 2018, quota of 35,000 licenses resulted in 3,481 applications and 23,000+ licenses sold, leaving over 11,000 licenses unsold.

In 2019, quota of 35,000 licenses resulted in 3,418 applications and 23,644 licenses sold, once again leaving over 11,000 licenses unsold.

No results for 2020 and all the changes in the world. But given consideration that 2021 Unit ZZ has a quota of 50,000, that is a big swing!


----------



## hmrx

To my knowledge the 2020 survey has not been finished or published. Due to covid the DNR started it months late. The zz hunt was switched to a 6 week season and tags increased to 50K. Its hard to say why they sold out so early which they have not done before. There were many new covid hunters and the DNR allowed people to switch tags due to covid travel restrictions. The 6 week season on its own would have led to an increase. The survey when completed will be interesting. Wonder what the harvest increase was.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN

Flight of the arrow said:


> They sold out, I was up to the local hardware last spring and the guy that sold me my license was telling me he had never sold so many Turkey tags. Makes me wonder how the population is going to be this year?
> Flight


FWIW, these are some stats from last years MSF Turkey hunting contest (2020). Participation was off slightly (by 1 team) but success rate was up a bit.
Average score of toms was up as well, I suspect it was because hunters had more time to scout and/or be more selective.

*SEVEN (7) teams went 6/6 this year (New Record) –The SNOOD DUDES, TOMFOOLERY, PECKER WRECKERS,OL FAT GUYS, Purr-fection, Spring Thunder, and Turkey Jerkies. (Last year just 5 teams) *4 more went 5/6!

Overall Success rate – 79/102 77% UP 12.5%. (2019 70/108 65%) (2018 71/108 66%) (2017 76/108 70%). This group can still kill turkeys! *Note – 2 birds killed and NOT posted, would have been 79%.* 

*Counting the 2 birds killed but not entered, success rate in the 2020 contest was 79% which was 12% HIGHER than the previous 3 year AVERAGE of 67%.

T


----------



## bmoffit

Drawing results are up!


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Looks like there is a whole lot of ZZ tags lefts.
Flight


----------



## Botiz

Hmm. Very interesting. Not what I expected.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Botiz said:


> Hmm. Very interesting. Not what I expected.


Yep I guess I gave the state a extra $5 on that one, I had my son apply for the ZZ hunt just to be safe.
Flight


----------



## Liver and Onions

About 6,500 of the 50K licenses applied for in the application period. Not double of previous years, but a good increase. I will get my 0301(ZZ) license on the 15th.
Not what I expected either, I did not expect that many early applications to go in with the extra $5. Not much money, but I saw no need to spend it that way. In fact $5 doesn't even cover the cost of 1 turkey shell since I went to Hevi-shot turkey loads last year. lol.

L & O


----------



## steveh27

I was never sure that I could buy a ZZ over the counter without having applied. SO I always have applied. I just bought my license 2 days ago


----------



## buckhunter14

Good News for those ZZ land hunters! "Leftover" licenses go on sale today and there ar3 more than 43,400 remaining!


*Hunt Code*
0301
*Management Unit*
ZZ
*Hunt Name*
Unit ZZ Private Land
*Hunt Dates
Land Type*
Private
*Remaining*
43424
April 17 - May 31


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

I’d get your tags now. Licenses are selling as fast as ammo right now. Every time I refresh in one second intervals it’s 1-5 licenses gone on average. In the first 10 minutes over 700 sold. I’m sure there will be plenty leftover but as the season gets closer I wouldn’t want to try my luck.


----------



## Captain

2600 or so sold in the first 3 hours..


----------



## buckhunter14

4,850 + licenses sold in the first 22 hours of OTC leftover sales. I would expect to quite an exponential decline in daily license sales moving forward after the big rush purchases.

31 days until opening day for ZZ, with 38,560 leftover licenses remaining. Would need to continue significantly more than 1,000 license sales per day for the duration of the next 31 days to sell out!

Additionally, ZZ is not even at the total licenses quota from last year yet of 35,000 licenses.


----------



## syonker

Just purchased my ZZ in person at Wally World.

FWIW, no one else purchased a license while I was there.

I agree with the big one day push theory & the past sales history of this license that it won't sell out.


----------



## buckhunter14

As of this morning Unit ZZ has 35184 licenses remaining. It is almost down to the remaining full licenses quota from 2020.


----------



## GOBBLERS ROOST

ME AND MY YOUNGEST GRANDSON APPLIED FOR ZZ HUNT AND GOT DRAWN. MY OLDEST GRANDSON SUDDENLY ASKED ME IF HE COULD GO THIS YEAR. SO I WENT TO BUY HIS LICENSE ON LINE FRIDAY 3/26/2021, NEVER THINKING HE COULD GET THE ZZ HUNT ON THIS LATE DATE. I APPLIED FOR IT KNOWING THAT THE I COULD GET THE 234 HUNT IF I GOT REJECTED. SURE ENOUGH HE GOT HIS ZZ TAG. YOU JUST DON'T NEVER KNOW!


----------



## Liver and Onions

GOBBLERS ROOST said:


> .............. I APPLIED FOR IT KNOWING THAT THE I COULD GET THE 234 HUNT IF I GOT REJECTED. SURE ENOUGH HE GOT HIS ZZ TAG. YOU JUST DON'T NEVER KNOW!


Please turn off your CAP LOCK key.
Still over 29,000 ZZ (0301) tags available. About 6,500 hunters did pay the extra $5 to apply early. Since then about 15,500 more hunters have picked up this tag. A good chance that someone deciding to give turkey hunting over Memorial weekend will be able to buy this tag in late May.
Make some memories grandpa.

L & O


----------



## snortwheeze

Flight of the arrow said:


> They sold out, I was up to the local hardware last spring and the guy that sold me my license was telling me he had never sold so many Turkey tags. Makes me wonder how the population is going to be this year?
> Flight


Population looks good in my neck of the woods Barnie !  maybe my cousin will finally put me on one. Have only killed one with my bow and that was in the fall. 42 yard shot


----------



## Botiz

Still 20,000 tags available.


----------



## Namrock

Sold close to 5,000 tags in the last 5 days.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

There’s one less tag left, I just bought young Flight his zz tag today. Going to be tough getting him in the woods, varsity baseball demands most of his time.
Flight


----------



## Namrock

Flight of the arrow said:


> There’s one less tag left, I just bought young Flight his zz tag today. Going to be tough getting him in the woods, varsity baseball demands most of his time.
> Flight


∆∆Yeah this∆∆


----------



## Playin' Hooky

One of the best hunts my HS baseball playing son and I ever had was the hour plus we got out before a Saturday AM tourney. Walked out onto the field w Tstorms on the horizon (radar had them sliding parallel to us). Told him to drop the gun and get low if he felt the hair on the back of his neck standing up! 
Birds came out, called the boss hen in and the gobbler followed. He killed him with minutes to spare. Unfortunately the tourney wasn’t quite as exciting...

Enjoy the field time with your growing Little Flight. It only gets tougher to find.


----------



## finahol

I LOVE the way a little thunder get's em gobblin!!


----------



## Slimits

From my scouting i am seeing exponentally less turkeys and turkey sign this year. Also not seeing many driving around either. The covid slaughter was real in my area it seems


----------



## 03a3

Slimits said:


> From my scouting i am seeing exponentally less turkeys and turkey sign this year. Also not seeing many driving around either. The covid slaughter was real in my area it seems


Yes and it is only going to get worse to many goof's with to much time on their hands and need to get back to work.


----------



## Yankee#1

Slimits said:


> From my scouting i am seeing exponentally less turkeys and turkey sign this year. Also not seeing many driving around either. The covid slaughter was real in my area it seems


That's what I thought about northern Kzoo county until the flocks split up - in the past 2 weeks I've found large numbers of gobblers and jakes, largely where I expect to normally find them. 

I'm seeing fewer hens in the fields and hearing fewer on the roosts than I anticipated, not sure why, but it may be due to predation - many had to re-nest last year due to some severe floods, which I'm sure kept them on the ground for a month longer than normal. 

I've noticed that new houses built in my area over the course of the last 3 years have really messed with their travel routes, a few areas that were dense with birds have slowly declined, some now hold none.


----------



## 28hotshot

It was such a zoo last year with the opener being on a Saturday. Hunted a buddy's property and we had people walking though trespassing, cars driving through the fields looking for birds, people putting blinds out in the middle of the neighboring fields next to roosed birds. I hope it's better this year


----------



## buckhunter14

Looks like ZZ hunt participants are going to be out in full force! 41,600+ licenses sold prior to opening day. More than I was expecting to be honest. The last two days the licenses have been flying (figuratively, turkey, get it?) off the shelf!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## buckhunter14

50k licenses and just like that Unit ZZ is sold out!


----------



## Due51

I never paid much attention before to the quota for ZZ, but to my amazement, ZZ is sold out. I went online this morning to check availability and found out the hard way that I won't be hunting this weekend. That's never happened to me before. Oh well. Hello hunt 234.


----------

